# Calling on DOMS



## Big Smoothy (Feb 8, 2010)

Sending Negative (-) rep, 

Come on into the Playhouse and have little discussion one-on-one.

Last thread I started you were to affffrrraaaaaaaid to respond.

Why dontcha be a man.  


And I'm tired of looking at those saggy tits on your boring avatar, which is 5 f*cking years old. 

Ready to play, CUNT?!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

Afraid?  On the Internet?  You truly are a moron...and generally all around pathetic.

Oh, and for the viewers:



Big Smoothy said:


> I support the insurgents.  I support road-side bombs.  I support snipers.
> 
> The Americans in Iraq are fascists.
> 
> ...






Big Smoothy said:


> And as for my quote, DOMS, I still stand by - I still believe in it.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> I don't want to "put anyone down."  I do criticize, but I criticize organizations and the people that work for them and promote their interest _without questioning those interests._
> I don't launch into _ad hominum_ (personal) attacks on posters here.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


>



Shhhh!  He's already confused enough as it is.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

eww, DOMS, thanks for the quote.. Now we know what we are truly dealing with here! a Rebel!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

I see a cage match in the near future between Big Smoothy and DOMS!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Shhhh!  He's already confused enough as it is.



this is just stupid shit. I mean really. getting so butt hurt that you create a thread to attack someone? WTF? I promised myself I would never neg someone again more than 1000 points, but this guy is drawing dangerously close


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

Neg the Demlet!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> I'm tired of looking at those saggy tits on your boring avatar, which is 5 f*cking years old.


 
I like your saggy titted avatar DOMS.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2010)

This thread is ghey!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> I see a cage match in the near future between Big Smoothy and DOMS!



I'm all for it.  It'd be fun.

Looks like DOMS is gonna have to (rear naked) choke a bitch.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> this is just stupid shit. I mean really. getting so butt hurt that you create a thread to attack someone? WTF? I promised myself I would never neg someone again more than 1000 points, but this guy is drawing dangerously close



Why not? I did. These are the threads negative rep were made for.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2010)

i've just been told that i must spread reputation around before I give it again to anyone that has posted in this thread other than the original poster. How is it that there is 6 people or maybe even more who i'm not allowed to give reps to?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

God, I love it when he starts these threads.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

I wanna see some Saggy tits!


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Sending Negative (-) rep,
> 
> Come on into the Playhouse and have little discussion one-on-one.
> 
> ...


smoothy is hard up veiny and gay.....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> i've just been told that i must spread reputation around before I give it again to anyone that has posted in this thread other than the original poster. How is it that there is 6 people or maybe even more who i'm not allowed to give reps to?



because I have it set so you can only give reps to the same person after you have given reps to 15 others.


----------



## pitman (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> because I have it set so you can only give reps to the same person after you have given reps to 15 others.


yea , yea what master bater robert the man said !!!!!!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> because I have it set so you can only give reps to the same person after you have given reps to 15 others.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


>



It's to help prevent abuse of the rep system.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 8, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It's to help prevent abuse of the rep system.



yea, yea, yea. i want to rep who i want to rep when i want to rep them


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> yea, yea, yea. i want to rep who i want to rep when i want to rep them



people in hell want ice water.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> people in hell want ice water.


 
Yes. Yes we do.


----------



## Saney (Feb 8, 2010)

If I was in hell, I'd want my Afgoo


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 8, 2010)

A swing and a miss!

Thread backfire to the core! hahahahahah


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 8, 2010)

A lotta people bit on this line.....hee-hee.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> A lotta people bit on this line.....hee-hee.



You're fucking shitting me.  "hee-hee"?

There's something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>


 


FMJ said:


> I like your bouncy, full-breasted avatar DOMS.


 
+1


----------



## FMJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *FMJ*
_I like your bouncy, full-breasted avatar DOMS._



CaptRichArund said:


> +1


 
Ahh, yes. Thanks for fixing my typo Capt!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't like this.  Not one bit!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 8, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You're fucking shitting me.  "hee-hee"?
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with you.



Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 8, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> I don't like this.  Not one bit!



Thanks for adding you're opinion. 

Even though nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Thanks for adding you're opinion.
> 
> Even though nobody gives a fuck.



Doublebase
Reputation: *1050791* 

Big Smoothy
Reputation: *326958* 


The membership at large disagrees.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Folks,

I take a bashing here. 

I've been on IM for 6 years, and it's the only fitness site I'm on, and I like IM a lot.  

But in the Open Chat room, I get slammed for posting my opinions.

People disagree with me, that's fine.

But they often personally attack me.  I think we should on the topics.

I don't care if my Rep is low.  I am not into "reps" and "greens" and "reds."

This is a web forum.  Popularity?  I don't care.  

We can disagree, and not personally attack.  

It doesn't bother me.  I'm on about 5-6 forums everday.  I moderate 1 forum.  

I still like IM.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ Folks,
> 
> I take a bashing here.
> 
> ...



I don't follow personal drama here at IM and I have no problems with you at all man, but it seems like you started this one....Or at least took it to a new level and didn't handle it the best...

It's cool though, I been there, done that, got myself banned over it...hahah


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ Folks,
> 
> I take a bashing here.
> 
> ...



Neg rep for uncaring nature and personal attack thread


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 9, 2010)

^ hoglander, I need your support.

I am from the Pac Northwest, too.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

Not for nothing but this is the *anything goes thread*, this should be a place where we can enjoy a good fight. Where members can say how they without hurting the innocent.
If you are a sensative person this shouldn't be the forum for you. 
Another thing....anything said or done shouldn't spill onto the other IM forums.



Welcome toAnything goes. 
The first rule of Anything goesis: you do not talk about anything goes. 
The second rule of Anything goes is: you DO NOT talk about Anything goes!
 Third rule of Anything goes: if someone yells "stop!", goes limp, or taps out, the fight is over.
 Fourth rule: Anyone can join in on the Flaming.
 Fifth rule: Keep this out of the other Forums, fellas.
 Sixth rule: the fights are bare knuckle. No shirt, no shoes, no pants. 
Seventh rule: fights will go on as long as they have to.
 And the eighth and final rule: if this is your first time at Anything goes, you have to fight. 


With that being said T-Man sucked Micheal Jackson bleached penis.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok now...where were we?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## FMJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> .. in the Open Chat room, I get slammed for posting my opinions.
> 
> People disagree with me, that's fine.
> 
> ...


 
Is this you attempt at an appeal? Dude, do you live in the US?
I don't know any americans who would say:


Big Smoothy said:


> I support the insurgents. I support road-side bombs. I support snipers.
> The Americans in Iraq are fascists.
> uneducated, poorly read, no knowledge of Iraqi history,
> they deserve what they get.


 
If you think you can say things like that and not expect to be personally attacked or disliked then you're stupid. If you live in the US then you better support this war. Not because you approve or agree with it but because you no longer have a choice but to be in it and those are our families who've been cursed with having to fight it. You support them because the time to try and avoid it has passed. If you can't do that, then get the fuck out. Nobody is forcing you to bear the burden of living within the greatness of our country. You cry over personal attacks? At least they are somewhat personal, they're coming from people on your forum. Your attacks on american solders aren't personal. You know nothing of them. If you live in america, then be an american.
I don't give a rats ass if you give a fuck about what I'm saying either. 
I'm saying it anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Not for nothing but this is the *anything goes thread*, this should be a place where we can enjoy a good fight. Where members can say how they without hurting the innocent.
> If you are a sensative person this shouldn't be the forum for you.
> Another thing....anything said or done shouldn't spill onto the other IM forums.



He didn't say what I quoted in this forum, he posted it in open chat.

But that don't matter for shit.  



min0 lee said:


> The first rule of Anything goesis: you do not talk about anything goes.
> The second rule of Anything goes is: you DO NOT talk about Anything goes!
> Third rule of Anything goes: if someone yells "stop!", goes limp, or taps out, the fight is over.
> Fourth rule: Anyone can join in on the Flaming.
> ...



I must be missing the part where it says that you can't use reps points in the Anything Goes forum.  Care to point it out to me?

I still can't figure out why you're defending a guy that hopes and prays for the death of American soldiers.  I'm not talking about politicians, I'm talking about _*soldiers*_.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 9, 2010)

DOMS said:


> He didn't say what I quoted in this forum, he posted it in open chat.
> 
> But that don't matter for shit.
> 
> ...


I think you may have misread Mino's intentions on this. I think its his/her polite way of calling for more action in this thread. This guy starts another stupid thread calling somebody out. This needs to get bloody. And I agree. 

This guy deserves the IM equivalent to a tranny train rape in a Philippines prison without lube.

but thats just my opinion.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I think you may have misread Mino's intentions on this.



I don't think so.  S/he keeps giving Anal Smoothy positive reps points.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 9, 2010)

Mino can we get a clarification here? Are you wanting blood or do you want everyone to play nice?

I want a fight. I prefer the troll danny81 to this guy.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 9, 2010)

DOMS said:


> God, I love it when he starts these threads.








YouTube Video


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought mino was responding to my post about neg reps. I know the rules. I was just picking sides.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

DOMS said:


> He didn't say what I quoted in this forum, he posted it in open chat.
> 
> But that don't matter for shit.
> 
> ...


This wasn't directed at you, pardon if it came out that way. This is meant for all of us.
Trust me...that part of Smoothy I don't care for but when I used to read your posts about Mexicans and blacks I thought you were a jerk till I got to understand you a little better.
In all of us there is some good.
The rep points really mean nothing to me but it does seem to bother a couple of people (Clemson, Smoothy) in fact I have a bit too much that I don't deserve.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I think you may have misread Mino's intentions on this. I think its his/her polite way of calling for more action in this thread. This guy starts another stupid thread calling somebody out. This needs to get bloody. And I agree.
> 
> This guy deserves the IM equivalent to a tranny train rape in a Philippines prison without lube.
> 
> but thats just my opinion.


Exactly, he called Doms out. I don't expect Doms to hide.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> Mino can we get a clarification here? Are you wanting blood or do you want everyone to play nice?
> 
> I want a fight. I prefer the troll danny81 to this guy.



Better here than in other threads, would I like everyone to kid each other and play nice? 

But there is bad blood between these two and we all know niether one will keep their opinions to themselves....so I say  Let's get it on!

I don't want Smoothy to leave, I like to compare this to the WWF where you always had the bad guy (iron shiek) and the good guy (hulk Hogan, Bob Baclund) fighting in a circus atmosphere.
Those were funny times.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ Folks,
> 
> I take a bashing here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ Folks,
> 
> I take a bashing here.
> 
> ...


 
Relax its the internet.....


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 9, 2010)

Relax??

Unstable radicals on the watch list only pretend to do that.


----------



## T_man (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> With that being said T-Man sucked Micheal Jackson bleached penis.



He told me it was a fountain of jesus juice.

Besides you were ramming him up the ass bare-back


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Relax??
> 
> Unstable radicals on the watch list only pretend to do that.


 
fuck it kill them all and let allah sort it out..


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

T_man said:


> He told me it was a fountain of jesus juice.
> 
> Besides you were ramming him up the ass bare-back


I would never ram anything up Jesus ass, even though I follow no religion I have to say that was a low blow to all religions.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2010)

T_man said:


> He told me it was a fountain of jesus juice.
> 
> Besides you were ramming him up the ass bare-back



Dude, that's not cool. Talking about ramming things up Jesus's ass is the rudest thing I have ever heard on IM.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

Satan is patiently awaiting your arrival.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Sixth rule: the fights are bare knuckle. No shirt, no shoes, no pants.



 


... hey where'zzat popcorn smilie???


----------



## T_man (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to burst your religious bubble, but Michael Jackson isn't Jesus


I'll give you kudos though, for trying to turn it around min0. Infact i'll rep you for that one, but it didn't quite work.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, you have received 2902 reputation points from T_man.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
you\'re gay as well as min0 loool

Regards,
T_man


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Hoglander (Feb 9, 2010)

neg rep him, KJ


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2010)

I would if he didn't provide me with so much amusement.


----------



## T_man (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't want to leave you out KJ. You jumped on min0's bandwagon so you deserved it


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

T_man said:


> I didn't want to leave you out KJ. You jumped on min0's bandwagon so you deserved it


That was a coincidence, anyone who doesn't know you would easily think that is what you meant.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

Is there any nice people even on this  F U C K I N  S I G HT  !!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2010)

pitman said:


> Is there any nice people even on this  F U C K I N  S I G HT  !!!!!!!


Just you, now go fuck off.


----------



## Vance (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Just you, now go fuck off.


 


Damn the fact that I already repped you in this thread!

After a promising start this thread fails for action.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes. I'm not a religous cat myself. But I'm afraid when he gets to hell, he's not going to have to wait in line at the gates for that one.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Just you, now go fuck off.


thats jack off baby...already fullfilled...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> without hurting the innocent.



No one is innocent. 

_grrr_


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2010)

pitman said:


> Is there any nice people even on this  F U C K I N  S I G HT  !!!!!!!



_I'm nice._ 

But I will *destroy *you if you misspell S-I-T-E again! 

grrr

(cough)

GRRR!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2010)

Did I mention _grrr_?

Wishing everyone a very nice weekend.

Even the assholes.




_See?_ Nice guy.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Sending Neg(snip)
> 
> 
> And I'm tired of looking at those saggy tits on your boring avatar, which is 5 f*cking years old. (snip)



I love that avatar. 

And, hey, your signature is a quote from _2003_, so why the _timeliness _hate?

Not wasting my banjo dots on negging you, but _wtf?_


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I love that avatar.
> 
> And, hey, your signature is a quote from _2003_, so why the _timeliness _hate?
> 
> Not wasting my banjo dots on negging you, but _wtf?_



Hi Curt James.

I've read you a lot on the MD forums.  Do you what my nik is, there?

Anyway, the Kissinger quote

Kissinger originally said that to Alexander Haig in the early 70s, and it was heard by other witnesses present.

Kissinger has never refuted the quote, or said he didn't mean it.

I agree with the quote.

Military men in general, are dumb stupid animals, that are used as pawns in foreign policy.  

Sad but true.....

There is no "hate."  None at all.  It's just a quote.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> There is no "hate."  None at all.  It's just a quote.



Oh, really?



Big Smoothy said:


> I support the insurgents.  I support road-side bombs.  I support snipers.
> 
> The Americans in Iraq are fascists.
> 
> ...





Big Smoothy said:


> I'll believe and say, and post, the same thing about the military sheep in Afghanistan.
> 
> Note my signature below, said by Henry Kissinger.



You're a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Vance (Feb 13, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Military men in general, are dumb stupid animals, that are used as pawns in foreign policy.


 
Who's the dumb stupid animal? The military man who stands up for something and is prepared to die on a principal even if he might not personally agree with the mission, or the bitch who sits at his keyboard undermining said military man while his taxes pay the military man's wages?

If America's military is a dumb stupid animal which is used in foreign policy then so is every American. Though I expect that the irony of your (Kissinger's) statement is probably lost on you.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Not to mention that our military doesn't typically accept those without at least an elementary education. Furthermore, you cannot become an officer without a college degree. They are the most advanced military in the world, the most highly skilled and trained and I might add the most honored, respected and feared. 
Unlike most other contries who hand a kid an assault rifle and call them a solder. C'mon guy. Use your  head. A quote is just something said by an individual. That means it's usually just an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Not to mention that our military doesn't typically accept those without at least an elementary education.



The military has always recruited those with a 12th Grade Public High School Education.  

We all know how bad that is. 

As for the military requirements, these low standards were made even lower in recent years.

Cat-IV - this is people considered to dumb to get in.  Also, others that would wash out, are being kept in.   



> Furthermore, you cannot become an officer without a college degree.



I know this.



> They are the most advanced military in the world, the most highly skilled and trained and I might add the most honored, respected and feared.
> Unlike most other contries who hand a kid an assault rifle and call them a solder. C'mon guy. Use your  head. A quote is just something said by an individual. That means it's usually just an opinion, not a fact.



I know the US has the most advanced and skilled military in the world.

Because this is where billions of taxpayer dollars are spent.  The military Industrial-complex.  Weapon systems, technology - and also propaganda.  

People that do the highly skilled jobs are highly trained - to do their jobs.  But they do not critically think and actively think about what is pumped into their heads. 

"Honor, integrity" etc.  "Be all you can be."  You can work at wal-mart or you can join the military to get training and get some funds for the education industrial-complex: expensive Uni and tech schools. 

My point:  it's what the military does to people of the world.  It's the brainwashing.  It's what my friends in the military have told me - from Vietnam vets to the Iraq invasion.

"Support the Troops" = supporting neo-conservatism, and neo-colonialism. 

No thanks.  I'll pass.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

DUMBS said:


> You're a lying sack of shit.



Re-read my post.  

I specifically said _I agree with the Kissinger quote._


----------



## Vance (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you've watched Full Metal Jacket one too many times. 

Sure if you were to target the drop outs and/or fuck ups in any field you could say that everyone's a moron in that particular field, but you aren't being representative or accurate in your generalisations.

Military men, contrary to the myths perpetuated by popular culture and the people who subscribe to it, are not big dumb brutes who are only interested in blowing shit up. I don't just mean officers either, I mean from the ground up.  The modern soldier has to deal with scenarios and situations both tactically and politically that their fathers and grand fathers never had to in the field of battle.  That means modern soldiers aren't just a bayonet with legs, the application of their grey matter is an absolute necessity on a day to day basis.

Any assertion to the contrary is factually erroneous and is put forward by someone with an axe to grind.  You say you've hung out with a lot of ex military guys Smoothie (In SE Asia...) and I'm telling you either you're dealing soley with the fuck ups and rejects, or you're making it up and you haven't asked a military man a damn thing.  I know many (00's) serving and former military men who are collectively and individually gifted people and I can tell you that not a single one of them would utter one word to back up your inane assertions.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

Vance said:


> I think you've watched Full Metal Jacket one too many times.



I've seen it twice.  

I don't like the movies about Vietnam - they are superficial, hollywood-produced, and don't inform people of the Vietnam situation.

Name one Hollywood movie that mentioned _Ngo Dinh Dim?_

There aren't any.



> You say you've hung out with a lot of ex military guys Smoothie (In SE Asia...) and I'm telling you either you're dealing soley with the fuck ups and rejects, or you're making it up and you haven't asked a military man a damn thing.  I know many (00's) serving and former military men who are collectively and individually gifted people and I can tell you that not a single one of them would utter one word to back up your inane assertions.



You're from Australia.  The requirement for Australia are different than the US.

(Perhaps you're an American citizen or have American backgound?)

Anyway, the retired military guys and vets I know are older.  With age, people (all of us) gain knowledge and life experience.

My reference (which I should have clarified) primarily focuses on _Americans in the military aged 18-25_

It is the conversations I've had, and the interview footage I've seen that really makes me wonder.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Hi Curt James.
> 
> I've read you a lot on the MD forums.  Do you what my nik is, there?
> 
> ...



I was making a reference to...



Big Smoothy said:


> And I'm tired of looking at (snip) your boring *avatar, which is 5 f*cking years old.*



Your sig makes a reference to the quote appearing in a newsletter which is at least _seven _years old. My comment was on the apparent "hate" over an avatar being "5 f*cking years old."

No idea or guess of who you are on MD. 

Re the quote, military men are lauded for following orders, completing missions, accomplishing tasks without questioning the _why_, so I guess Kissinger has a point to at least some degree. Still, it seems a disrespectful and unnecessary comment which he probably should have kept to himself.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Cat-IV - this is people considered *to *dumb to get in.  Also, others that would wash out, are being kept in.



Your ASVAB score just dropped a point. 



Big Smoothy said:


> My point:  it's what the military does to people of the world.  It's *the  brainwashing.*  It's what my friends in the military have told me(snip)



Having spent five years as active duty in the military, I assume there are plenty of men and women who understand that you can say "Yes, sir!" and "No, sir!" while thinking something _entirely different_. And I suspect your "friends in the military" comprise a very small segment of the entire military complement.

I'm not dismissing your comments, but I'm definitely no fan of blanket statements.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> (snip)My reference (which I should have clarified) primarily focuses on *Americans in the military aged 18-25*
> 
> It is the conversations I've had, and the interview footage I've seen that *really makes me wonder.*



You're saying they're _dumb as dirt?_

Trust me, they've always been there. I worked with personnel while in the service and saw too many ASVAB scores which were sub 30. 

Not saying that test scores are the be-all and end-all, but _wifty _people have certainly been present in the military for more than a little bit. But this is true of any segment of the population or any occupational field, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> And I suspect your "friends in the military" comprise a very small segment of the entire military complement.



The only "military personnel" that he knows are his fingers, and that he watches them do "battle" with his penis.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 14, 2010)

Dammitt!!!!!...........reading this thread has me watching A Few Good Men clips........My Favorite clip...






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Your ASVAB score just dropped a point.



I'm not talking ASVAB - I took the test.

I'm talking CAT-IV.



> I'm not dismissing your comments, but I'm definitely no fan of blanket statements.



Fair enough.

I respect you and like your posts, here and on MD, CurtJames.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Dammitt!!!!!...........reading this thread has me watching A Few Good Men clips........My Favorite clip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good ol' Hollywood - now that's _reality._

Elitist eccentric actors like Tom Cruise and Jack Nicholson.  

That's On-Topic.

Which is real?  Which is fantasy?  

Can you tell the difference?


----------



## pitman (Feb 14, 2010)

damn it poneytail you need to get caught up in movies..your living in the past...


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Big Smoothy* 

 
_I support the insurgents. I support road-side bombs. I support snipers.

The Americans in Iraq are fascists.

uneducated, poorly read, no knowledge of Iraqi history,

they deserve what they get." end quote_


_..........Holy fuck did he really say that? I normaly don't aprove of flaming, but you're a stupid fuck big.I'm educated and well read If I may say so myself. I could just have easily gona to Iraq, and still could get sent there. I know the History of Iraq and the surrounding land, (ancient Mesopotamia and the fertile crescent) from Babylonia to the Arab conquests, to British Occupation. Arguements between different religious sects and alot of things inbetween. The 8 yr war and the invasion of Kuwait._

_You enjoy the right to say stupid shit like that at the price of Americans bleeding out on foreign soil. If you love Arabs so much why dont you fly your happy ass outa my country and go stick your dick in a camels ass?_


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Originally Posted by *Big Smoothy*
> 
> 
> _I support the insurgents. I support road-side bombs. I support snipers.
> ...



Yes, I posted this in 2005 or 2006.

I was and still am disgusted by what the Americans have done in Iraq.  But I'd rather not re-hash the issue.  

Nobody sends you anywhere - you go there by choice.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 15, 2010)

^ P.S.

I don't like Arabs.

Re-read my posts.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Yes, I posted this in 2005 or 2006.
> 
> I was and still am disgusted by what the Americans have done in Iraq. But I'd rather not re-hash the issue.
> 
> Nobody sends you anywhere - you go there by choice.


 
I like my job and not being in prison. Some people go to Iraq by choice, this is called an IA tour, Some IA tours however are voluntold, not volunteered. Some people just get sent there. 
  I can think of Plenty of places I've been, I can only think of 1 place I"ve directly asked to go.I havent been anywhere bad, but only 1 was by choice. 
If I dont go where I'm told, I go to the Brig, and probably get seperated dishonorably, ruining any chance of a good job on the outside. so I think I'll just go where I'm told. 
 This isnt highschool, pull stupid shit, they'll fuck you over hard.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 15, 2010)

^ You go where you're "sent."  You decided to become a sheep.  

I know they'll screw you hard. That is part of the deal, when you sign  a deal with the devil.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

^ says the pampered, candy eating, jewboy to a battle-tested soldier


 . . . bwahahaha!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CaptRichArund again.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 16, 2010)

DUMB said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CaptRichArund again.



Go ahead.  He needs it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^^ bukakeoralgangbang


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ^^^^ bukakeoralgangbang



*Boom-shahka-lahka.*






YouTube Video


----------



## Vance (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> *Boom-shahka-lahka.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


...Oh no you didn't...



God he's sillier than a clown's cock.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2010)

didn't Jodi once say anyone displaying the swastika would be banned?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Vance said:


> God he's sillier than a clown's cock.


 
Now _that's _silly!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> didn't Jodi once say anyone displaying the swastika would be banned?



It's not a Nazi symbol, and it is on the Israeli flag. 

Piss off.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a swastika champ, regardless of the sand in your vagina.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^^ oohh ..  . fat boy is getting upset.  . . someone quickly give him some candy!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ^^^^ oohh ..  . fat boy is getting upset.  . . someone quickly give him some candy!



I agree.

Vance, chill out.  And, have a piece of candy.


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

I would, but you ate it all, you tubby jew bitch. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2010)

^ My BF% is low, and I'm not Jewish.

Sheesh.

Call me what you want, but puhleeeeaaze, be accurate.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2010)

so you accept being a bitch?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> so you accept being a bitch?



If the backhand fits...


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> If the backhand fits...



Chappelle Show: Dave's Night Out with Wayne Brady from uploaderguy - Video

Is wayne brady going to have to choke a bitch


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> so you accept being a bitch?



Watch you're tongue you polygamist, racist Mormon boy.

Are you bowing down to Joseph Smith? 

Shall I post more quotes from the _book of Mormon?_

Or is that, the CROCK of Mormon?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Watch you're tongue you polygamist, racist Mormon boy.
> 
> Are you bowing down to Joseph Smith?
> 
> ...



dude, you can't antagonize me. you've already turned yourself into a joke here at IM. people don't take anything you say as serious. You are like the midgets in Braveheart that came out before William Wallace was executed.


When have you ever quoted the Book of Mormon in the past? How could you post more?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2010)

^ "Dude,"

If I'm a joke, why do you keep responding?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ "Dude,"
> 
> If I'm a joke, why do you keep responding?



because every time you post you become more and more of a clown. I want to ensure everyone sees you that way


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 17, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> You are like the midgets in Braveheart that came out before William Wallace was executed.



Nice!  Lawl.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> because every time you post you become more and more of a clown. I want to ensure everyone sees you that way



I feel the same about you.

But, maybe a truce would be good.  For the Year of the Tiger.  Ya know.  

I changed my sig.  It's say "Go Palin," or somthin' like that.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 17, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> I feel the same about you.



I'm not sure what world this is you live in, but I'm glad this works for you


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 18, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I'm not sure what world this is you live in, but I'm glad this works for you



I live on Earth.  

Everything works for me.  What works for us (generally speaking) is a state of mind.


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 21, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ You go where you're "sent."  You decided to become a sheep.
> 
> I know they'll screw you hard. That is part of the deal, when you sign  a deal with the devil.



You sir are a fuckwit or a troll.  I don't care how long you have been on this site, or whether you have ever contributed anything meaningful here, you are *now* either:

1. So blinded by your irrational hate of what you IMAGINE the military to be like, despite having no real-world or life experience, that you can't see the forest for the trees and recognize that you can't make conclusions on any organization based on the lowest common denominator.  Hence a fuckwit.  Ooooooorrrrrr.....

2. Just saying whatever you think will piss people off enough to actually be paid attention to for a little bit.  In which case bravo, I bit.


----------

